# Tandem Outing



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeez I wish I was rich.

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/846224088.html


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*wow*

speaking as the voice from my checkbook, I'm really glad that's not a bit bigger stoker frame. nice.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep saw that. Some one must've backed out. That's awesome!


----------



## clint999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep saw that. Some one must've backed out. That's awesome!


----------

